# New(ish) boarder looking for fitness tips



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all.

I went snowboarding in Austria a few years ago. It was great fun but I didn't have the fitness level or experience to really get the most out of it. My boyfriend is an awesome boarder, goes a lot, does all the tricks and looks awesome while doing it. 

I however am an overweight wimp of a girl. 

I weight 217lbs and am 5'7" tall.

I'm losing weight through healthy eating and now need to step it up with some exercise. I'd love to be able to board with Ben so I was thinking that my exercise routine should be one that will get me fit for the briefly talked about Canada trip that will be happening soon. 

Firstly, stamina. I want to start jogging in the mornings before work (in fact I went out this morning.) Is this a good way to build stamina? If yes then how long/far should I be going for. Bearing in mind that I am relatively unfit.

Secondly, flexibility. Is yoga the way to go about this or are there stretches/exercises I should be doing.

Thirdly, strength. I've never felt pain like the burn in my thighs from a day boarding. How can I minimalise this, strengthen my legs and also improve my core strength?

Any other tips/advice would be greatly received.
Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

well balance exercises would be my advice. walking or joggin is good.
You should look into an indo board you can do that in your own home
it helps with balance and building core stamina. stairs are great too. 

Squats are good.

Also if you have your own board and stuff strap up in your house and practice standing up do that a couple time a day.

The pain will start to go away the more you do things.

Also have you ever thought about just skiing? it maybe a little easier for you .


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not sure my boyfriend would ever forgive me if I became a skier. Heh.

I could ski but I'd have to get lessons all over again. Plus I feel like I'd be taking the easy way out. There is also something about snowboarding that I find inherently cooler than skiing. I don't know why.

But thank you. They are some great tips.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Firstly, stamina. I want to start jogging in the mornings before work (in fact I went out this morning.) Is this a good way to build stamina? If yes then how long/far should I be going for. Bearing in mind that I am relatively unfit.
Yes this is a great to start building up your cardio. look to doing 1- 3 miles. If you start to hurt stop and walk. Build up slowly your pace. I would start doing 1 to 2 miles the first week a day either walk or jog. then increase your pace. when you can get to the 10-12 minute pace then start increaseing your mileage. 

Secondly, flexibility. Is yoga the way to go about this or are there stretches/exercises I should be doing.
Yoga is a great way to go increase flexibility but for now I would say to check out stretching charts and go with those. Some yoga poses may not be possible for you as yet.

Thirdly, strength. I've never felt pain like the burn in my thighs from a day boarding. How can I minimalise this, strengthen my legs and also improve my core strength?
Squats w/ just you body weight, Squats on a boso ball or ballance board, Squats with weights, jump roping, Lunges, stairs. Did I happen to mention to squats


I would recommend that if you have a gym membership to go talk with a PT and set yourself out a workout plan.  Also particpate in activities that get you moving. Hiking and biking are two great ones.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you.
Very good advice. I intend to run in the morning and take a more structured approach with different intervals and what not. 

You'll be pleased to know I've done my squats for the day.

As for yoga I'm not really a beginner. However, I seem to do the same routine and poses (really need to go to a class instead.) I need to put together a series of poses that works my body all round.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

try the if you have the nintendo wii try the wii fit.

Also i'm sure you boyfriend would appreciate some new moves and what not. lol -- just kidding.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

mitchamus said:


> try the if you have the nintendo wii try the wii fit.
> 
> Also i'm sure you boyfriend would appreciate some new moves and what not. lol -- just kidding.


Good laughs, thanks man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

He said and I quote
"definitely."

I'm not sure he could handle more moves.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

> I'm not sure he could handle more moves.


oh burn! Hopefully he doesnt read this


----------

